# I think my bitch might be having a phantom pregnancy



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

Is is this something i will need to take her to the vets for, or will it pass on it's own?

We adopted Peanut back in January from a couple who no longer wanted her. A week after we got her she came into season. The last couple of days she has been crying and whining alot more then usual, and seems to want even more love and attention then normal (if that's possible). Today we have noticed that her teets appear swollen and when I took a closer look and gave a very gentle squeeze, a little bit of milk came out

I really feel for her, and want to do what I can to help, so surely the only option is a trip down to see the vet?

Thanks for any feedback, all gratefully received


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Our 1 yr old lab has just had a phantom and we did take her for a check at the vet. He was very honest and said there was some medication that he could give us for it but that it was expensive and rubbish and he didn't think it was of much benefit to the dog and the false pregnancy passes on its own (he didn't even charge for the appointment, what a nice guy!).

I think there may be some supplements you can give to ease the symptoms but I can't remember what they are, babycham has used them though if you want to send her a pm. Other than that, reduce her food a bit, up her exercise and don't let her mother any toys, take them off her if she starts doing it and keep an eye out for nesting as they can make quite a mess digging up carpet, sofa cushions etc. It should only last 2/3 weeks.

HTH!


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

Izzysmummy said:


> Other than that, reduce her food a bit, up her exercise and don't let her mother any toys, take them off her if she starts doing it and keep an eye out for nesting as they can make quite a mess digging up carpet, sofa cushions etc. It should only last 2/3 weeks.
> 
> HTH!


My bed keeps getting a lovely digging over, so does the lounge carpet!!!!!!

Thank you so much for your reply


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Best thing to do is let her have a litter. Then get her spayed if you want that.

Same happened with my golden retriever.


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

Kicksforkills said:


> Best thing to do is let her have a litter. Then get her spayed if you want that.
> 
> Same happened with my golden retriever.


I don't want to breed her Why would I do that? I'm an inexperienced dog owner, who is learning something new everyday

We plan to get her spayed next month. She is going to be 3 in August, she was 2 1/2 when we got her.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

See below sorry lol


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

sharpeicross said:


> I don't want to breed her Why would I do that? I'm an inexperienced dog owner, who is learning something new everyday
> 
> We plan to get her spayed next month. She is going to be 3 in August, she was 2 1/2 when we got her.


...best thing for the dog. Because after spaying they can have phantom pregnancys too. She could end up getting mitosis if she is producing milk and doesn't breed.

She's letting you know she wants puppies.

Plus afterwards you will be experienced.

Just going on my, and my mother's, experiences.

She wants to tell you that my golden retriever was her first dog, so she was in much of the same position as you, inexperienced. She says it was a fantastic bonding experience and overall does not regret the decision.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> Best thing to do is let her have a litter. Then get her spayed if you want that.
> 
> Same happened with my golden retriever.


please dont listen to this terrible advice OP, the worst most irresponsible thing to do would be to let her have a litter.

one of my bitches had a phantom and had the same symptoms as your bitch, i should have got her spayed before she had another season, but i didnt and unfortunately she went on to develop pyometra and then had to have an emergency spay, phantoms increase the risk of pyo so i would spay her if i were you.

.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Meh, maybe our situation was different. That's what the vet told my mother anyway.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> ...best thing for the dog. Because after spaying they can have phantom pregnancys too. She could end up getting mitosis if she is producing milk and doesn't breed.
> 
> She's letting you know she wants puppies.
> 
> ...


im sorry but this is all just an old wives tale... plus its wrong on so many counts, its totally irresponsible to bring puppies into the world just for the experience not only that but this dog is a rehome, its also a risk to her health, things can and do go wrong in pregnancy and during and post whelp...your advice is really bad,sorry.


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry, but I won't be letter her have puppies

I will be getting her spayed as soon as we can, as soon as it's safe for her


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> Meh, maybe our situation was different. That's what the vet told my mother anyway.


some vets are really bad im afraid.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Our vet is not 'really bad', this was sixteen years or so ago so maybe times have changed. The OP asked for opinions and I simply said what I knew from experiences.



Your choice. Good luck!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sharpeicross said:


> Sorry, but I won't be letter her have puppies
> 
> I will be getting her spayed as soon as we can, as soon as it's safe for her


aw thats great to hear, sounds like shes dropped on a lovely home with you


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

sharpeicross said:


> Sorry, but I won't be letter her have puppies
> 
> I will be getting her spayed as soon as we can, as soon as it's safe for her


Us too! Izzy is booked in next week, I'm starting to panic already but I know it's best for her.  The best cure for phantoms is spaying and I've no idea why anyone would still be giving out the "let them have a litter" advice . Our vet said as soon as the phantom was over to get her spayed!

Good luck with your girl, hope she perks up soon!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Kicksforkills said:


> ...best thing for the dog. Because after spaying they can have phantom pregnancys too. She could end up getting mitosis if she is producing milk and doesn't breed.
> 
> She's letting you know she wants puppies.
> 
> ...


What irresponsible and WRONG advice.

She is NOT letting you know she wants a litter. A phantom is a throwback to when females in a pack can help raise the litter of an alpha female that has had a litter.

If a bitch had problems with phantoms I WOULD spay her - and they don't tend to stop after having a litter if phantoms are a problem - it can get worse.

If you are going to give advice, make sure you know what you are talking about


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> *If a bitch had problems with phantoms I would NOT spay her* - and they don't tend to stop after having a litter if phantoms are a problem - it can get worse.


Is this a typo? If not then why wouldn't you spay ?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Set_Nights said:


> Is this a typo? If not then why wouldn't you spay ?


Sorry - will edit - yes it is a typo I should have said 'I WOULD spay her'
(Was a bit shocked at the advice given )


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Sorry - will edit - yes it is a typo I should have said 'I WOULD spay her'
> (Was a bit shocked at the advice given )


Hehe, fair enough. Just wondered as when my girl had a phantom we spayed her (after it had finished) and I thought it was the best thing we could have done for her .


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Kicksforkills said:


> Best thing to do is let her have a litter. Then get her spayed if you want that.
> 
> Same happened with my golden retriever.





Kicksforkills said:


> ...best thing for the dog. Because after spaying they can have phantom pregnancys too. She could end up getting mitosis if she is producing milk and doesn't breed.
> 
> She's letting you know she wants puppies.
> 
> ...


What absolute total and dangerous rubbish to spout 

Such junk was long outdated when I first worked for a vet 40 years ago so I very much doubt if your mother was actually told that by a vet 16 years ago.


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you for all of your help.

I have read that the ideal time to spaye is half way between the seasons, so at about 3 months. So we hope to get her booked in for the middle of April, all being well. We hope this will give her enough time to recuperate before a short holiday at the end of May


----------

